# I made myself cry.



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I remember a while back that J.K Rowling said that she cried when she decided to kill of one of her characters. How I scoffed. But last night I wrote a short paragrah, from my novel ; "My House on the Fjord", and actually wept.

This is how is what it said. (Incidently, Suzie is a ghost dog, who has just fought, and died, against the villian of the story): (Forgive the formatting)

*We buried Suzie in the belly of a deserted termite hill. We planted buttercup seeds and George scattered pink orchids around the base.

"She died twice," I said, my fists clenching with murderous regularity.

Sarah wiped a tear from her eye.

"She..." said George, but he fell to his knees and shook with grief like a man with a gun to his head.*

Is that silly?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

Martin, if you saw a video that I've used to make myself cry before when I just can't do it, you'd wouldn't even be wondering this!

No, it's not silly. If anything I think I should say 'Well done' for doing it.

Did you feel any better after?


----------

